# Bronking to get her own way - any advice?



## bumblebeez (29 April 2010)

Hi, 
I'm normally a lurker here but recently I've been having a few 'little' issues with my mare and thought I'd be brave and pop in for some advice! 

I have been riding my mare for almost two years now and have always been aware of her stubborn/obstinate nature however recently she developing dangerous habits. When in a situation where she is not getting her own way she has started to bronk  and I'm not talking a little kick up of the heels! 

She has managed to get me off this way a couple of times in the past month and I don't fancy it happening again - it dangerous for all concerned. 

The first time we were on our way back from a hack walking over open moorland, they was a lady riding a horse parallel to us, although still quite some distance apart.  She started to trot her pony and my mare decided she wanted to go, I held her back insisting she walk, she thought f**k this and started to bronk.  I sat 4-5 of these before hitting the deck and she continued to buck as I was on the ground.  Luckily she went straight over to the other rider who caught her.  

The second time was at a show at the weekend, we were in the jumping ring and her field mate was in the working hunter ring.  As we're jumping the course we jump over a grid heading away from the working hunter ring.  This isn't the direction my mare wants to go in.  Over the double she bucks between the jumps, misses her stride and leaps over the second fence putting me a bit off balance; on landing she puts in two smaller bucks before (according to eye witness - I have no clue!) leaping about 2 ft off the ground, sticking her head between her knees and chucking in a huge buck.  I looked like I was waiting for my parachute to open  

I  don't know where to start tackling this behaviour and can't really until I manage to stick on!!  The trouble is she is 8 yr old 16.2 IDxTB but built very much like a tank.  I'm planning on sticking a neck strap on her to start just so I have something to grab but its not a solution  

PS.  This is rooted in behaviour rather than physical pain, her saddle fits, her teeth and back are regularly checked, her diet hasn't changed and she hasn't had a load of spring grass! 

What would you do?  

Thanks


----------



## JulzS (29 April 2010)

Cant offer any advice but I can sympathise! my horse is a similar type to yours but his problem is he is quites nervous and has started major broncing whenever he has a slight panic about anything  its not fun is it!


----------



## Persephone (29 April 2010)

Is she difficult in season?


----------



## bumblebeez (29 April 2010)

No its not   Trouble with mine is she is doing it with the purpose of getting me off!!


----------



## Winklepoker (29 April 2010)

I am facing a similar problem to this.  I have ridden my girlie for 6 months brilliantly and then gradually she has become a little nappy, then attempting to rear and now if I push her I will also be awaiting the bronching!  I have a breastplate as something to grab and in the meantime I am just doing all of the things I know wont put us in the situation where she will do it.  I hope in time avoiding the confrontation with her will mean she learns to enjoy it more and not be such a baggage!  Fingers crossed!

Im not really sure what else to do either so I will watch your thread closely


----------



## bumblebeez (29 April 2010)

Persephone said:



			Is she difficult in season?
		
Click to expand...

No, you barely notice a difference


----------



## teddyt (29 April 2010)

I would keep her head up and kick! Ride her forwards before she starts it i.e. anticipate a problem and act before it escalates. TBH i know its not nice but some horses really dislike an unbalanced rider, so they start bucking- so the bucking at the show i can understand more, although its obviously better if they dont do it! Again, there was a reason why she bucked on the hack. with both you just have to train her in lots of different circumstances that might provoke the bucking but be ready for it so she doesnt have the chance to get carried away.


----------



## Cat&Mouse (29 April 2010)

I used to have a pony that bronked ridiculously when she got excited which may be your problem rather than her trying to get her own way? We found the only way was to learn to grip very well with your legs make sure she wasn't able to get her head right between her legs else you have had it & push her on which is the complete opposite of what you want to do!

We usually pushed her forward into a trot or canter & she would listen, she was like a complete rodeo but over time we managed to control & near enough stop it as long as we avoid any situation that she thought was a race.


----------



## Persephone (29 April 2010)

Could the way the muscles along her back contract when she bucks make her saddle pinch?

Have you had a chiro to her?


----------



## blond1 (29 April 2010)

A couple of years ago I used to ride my friend's horse (as mine was off with an injury) and he would nap or buck or turn himself inside out when schooling.  There was no problem with back/teeth/tack, it was just him being naughty.  Triggers for his naughtiness would be someone walking or riding down the lane adjacent to the school or an invisible tiger lurking in the hay barn.  Our solution which has so far worked was to have an hours lesson each week with an experienced instructor.  The instructor rode him for the first 30 minutes and then I would ride for the last 30 minutes.  Instructor could stick like glue and always insisted the horse worked as he was asked.  The horse didn't take long to realise he was wasting his energy and his easy option was to co-operate.  The instructor talked through what would help with control and what wouldn't.  I liked this option because it wasn't me being thrown round like a rag doll  as by the time I got on the horse had usually given in and was working really nicely.  The horse now has manners in a collecting ring/warm up arena - which were also triggers for naughty behaviour in the past.  

I hope you find a solution for your mare as bronking to get her own way must be really annoying for you.


----------



## asmp (29 April 2010)

Can't give you any advice how to stop it but would suggest you get a small strap that attaches to the D rings of your saddle (I bought one specifically for this purpose from my local tack shop).  My horse used to do this and being able to sit up while hanging onto this strap rather than leaning forward to grab onto a neck strap gave me more sticking power!


----------



## Flicker (29 April 2010)

Reminds me of my TB / ID mare who had a horrible little stubborn streak in her.  She only succeeded in getting me off once or twice, but boy did she used to try.  Once she realised, however, that I was still aboard, she would settle down to work / go forward / whatever.
I also know an ID cross who used to try to throw his rider backwards into gorse hedges, or failing that, sit on the bonnet of the nearest parked car!
Have you got a good instructor that you would trust to sit out the worst of the temper tantrums?  There is a woman near us who does 'boot camp' - do you have someone offering a similar service near to you? 
Sounds like she needs to learn that, whatever she does, you / the rider will still be there on top.
Good luck!


----------



## bumblebeez (29 April 2010)

Thanks for your replies  

Her saddle is a Fhoenix GPS, with suberpanel (the heather moffat ones ) it fits like a glove TBH I really don't think its related to her behaviour.  It doesn't have D rings though so I can't get one of those handy straps!  

I have been thinking about asking an instructor/someone with supreme stickability to ride her - i don't know anyone at the moment but will ask around.  

I have to say I have never met a horse that expresses themselves so plainly when they don't want to comply, she leaves you in no doubt how she feels haha! 

Did I mention she's chestnut...


----------



## Archie07 (29 April 2010)

bumblebeez said:



			No its not   Trouble with mine is she is doing it with the purpose of getting me off!!
		
Click to expand...

Then there's a reason for that. Horses don't have the mental capacity or even the thought process of thinking 'oh I'll just chuck her for fun because I want to', type of thing. Have you had all the checks done properly, her teeth, back, saddle, physio - even just your general relationship with her? 

I wouldn't underestimate thinking that your saddle is fine just because it 'fits like a glove'. If her bucking problem is getting worse then I personally would be seriously tempted to drop the panels out of the saddle and have a good look, it's can be quite shocking actually what's under them which could be causing pain.


----------



## Cedars (29 April 2010)

You need someone with a superglue bottom and they need to beat her butt through it until she calms down and realises bronking WONT get the rider off. 

As for when you ride, if she starts yank her head ride round to your leg, kick on like mad, whip on the butt etc. If she gets her head down you're done with so anything to stop that!! xxxx


----------



## Cedars (29 April 2010)

Obviously, this is so long as you're SURE its behavioural and not pain. Definitely check everything again first xxxx


----------



## noblesteed (29 April 2010)

I also have a naughty bucker who bucks when he's excited, or when he gets a smack and feels he didn't deserve one, or when he wants to canter and I don't. The only way I have found to stop him is by making his life difficult and uncomfortable when he does it. This means he does it less and less, in fact prior to the spring grass coming through he hadn't done it for nearly a year!

I tackle his bucking by:
staying alert at all times and being ready to react instantly,
shoving my heels down for stability,
lifting one hand high,
grabbing my grab-strap on my d rings of the saddle,
looking up so I don't tip forwards,
This stops the initial bucks. Then I kick him on pony-club style, usually growling an array of swearwords, and spin him round in 10m circles. About ten circles are enough to gain control of his feet and take his mind off bucking. If he is still full of hell, I keep circling, figure of 8 etc.
Of course these methods are subject to you staying on. The best advice I can give is to stay alert and be ready to raise your hands so she can't get her head down. And shove your heels down too! While jumping, My instructor has taught me to look up at all times and keep my hands up on landing.

I find lunging is helpful. I try to lunge mine once a week or fortnight and he can buck himself silly if he wants. I think he just needs to get them out of his system.

Good luck. I went through a terrible time when I lost all my confidence because of the bucking, and it's taken me a long time to claw it back.


----------



## SweetDreams (7 March 2011)

I am going through a similar situation at the moment, i find that sending her forward into a trot or pushing her forward seems to help but i can sympathise as i have found it very off putting and a big confidence knocker as i to have had to experience falling off due to her bronking !!


----------



## soulfull (7 March 2011)

I know exactly what you mean,  I used to have one that did exactly the same when he couldn't get his own way.  anything from refusing to let him go over trotting poles to saying no you can't canter now would set him off.  It was a temper tantrum pure and simple!  He once took off with me  bronching all the way across a show ground because I wouldn't let him go back to the lorry and his friend,  they were nasty if you hit the deck I can do what I want.

Too be honest I got rid of him as he wasn't suitable for more than that reason.  I would either find someone who can stay on or if you think you can deal with it follow noblesteeds advice!  Those are the exact things I would have done had I kept him.  Whatever you do you need to do it now as this will only get worse and happen more and more often and in places where she would normally have been good.  She has found out a way to get what she wants so will keep doing it.

Good luck hun  I really really don't envy you!!


----------



## freespirits (7 March 2011)

Archie07 said:



			Then there's a reason for that. Horses don't have the mental capacity or even the thought process of thinking 'oh I'll just chuck her for fun because I want to', type of thing..
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree, horses behaviour is always for a reason..and what's more they never lie.


----------



## kickonchaps (7 March 2011)

Mine started bronking this year (since Jan), I've found the best thing to do is get his head up, shorten my stirrups and when he starts, get my weight off his back so that he's bucking below me and I just hover serenely (!!) above! (with a good handful of mane/neckstrap!!) At first it was back-related then it was just naughtiness, and when I'd established that was the case I tried smacking him continually with the whip, even in mid-air, and having only done this twice he was so shocked he's stopped doing it 

Incidentally, I live with a back therapist and she's been doing his back every 2-3 days for 3 months while he gets his fitness back after a break. Saturday was the first day, literally, that there has been NOTHING at all for her to fix.


----------



## Happy Hunter (7 March 2011)

I can sympathise.
My Broodmare tried this for a while.
Stick on the best you can, and push on - hopefully they will get bored and realise it doesn't work.

Oh - And she ONLY did it in the school - All physical checks done several times - she just was a bit sour - Been hunting all winter, now seems to do it less!


----------



## Serephin (7 March 2011)

soulfull said:



			I know exactly what you mean,  I used to have one that did exactly the same when he couldn't get his own way.  anything from refusing to let him go over trotting poles to saying no you can't canter now would set him off.  It was a temper tantrum pure and simple!
		
Click to expand...

I had one like this as well - he would squeal loudly as well before depositing me on the floor! I sold him as he was not what I wanted, and I was not what he needed - he is in a home now where he is kept busy, whereas all I wanted was a happy hacker.

I did try a buckstop before I threw in the towel and that did stop him being able to buck - sadly the last time he bronked me off I had neglected to put it on.


----------



## steph21 (7 March 2011)

My big baby is exactly the same at the moment, she managed to ditch me the first time she did it before xmas as she had been such an angel before I had no idea it was coming, and the bugger broke my thumb!

But the way im dealing with it now and her "episodes" as we like to call them are getting better and less frequent.

I can kind of tell now when shes about to flip, so sit back propper hunting seat and kick and if that doesnt work when she starts get my ass out the saddle kick like hell also like the others said growl and shout abuse, spin her in tight circles kick her forward a friend of mine always says if in doubt trot (the best advice ever) and do not stop until shes working properly!

She did it with me in the woods yesterday, and the reason...... ohhhhhh look mummy theres a coloured pony! Head down squeeled like a rat and off she went! 

But get some help if you dnt feel confident enough or it will only get worse, but there is no easy way but to just hang on and kick on! good luck and let us know how your getting on! S x


----------



## Tickles (7 March 2011)

The more I learn the less I believe horses bronk for no reason. This isn't part of your horse's character as you've seen the behaviour get a lot worse recently, that means something (that isn;t yet easy to spot) has changed. There is lots of good advice about staying on above (big fan of keeping head up and riding forward) but really would advise getting vet/saddle checked and also an experienced RI to watch your partnership. Oh, and stay safe!


----------



## Amaranta (7 March 2011)

Archie07 said:



			Then there's a reason for that. Horses don't have the mental capacity or even the thought process of thinking 'oh I'll just chuck her for fun because I want to', type of thing. Have you had all the checks done properly, her teeth, back, saddle, physio - even just your general relationship with her? 

I wouldn't underestimate thinking that your saddle is fine just because it 'fits like a glove'. If her bucking problem is getting worse then I personally would be seriously tempted to drop the panels out of the saddle and have a good look, it's can be quite shocking actually what's under them which could be causing pain.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^this, before you blame the horse please make sure that there is no physical reason her behavious as 9 times out of 10 there is.


----------



## Katieaston (7 March 2011)

My baby does this as well, but his is when he panics or is really  unsure. Usually in new situations (shows, learning new things e.c.t). It defiantly isn't 'naughtiness' so I dont want to shout at him or reprimand him, but other than just sitting there and hoping to stay on I wasnt really sure what I could do to stop him, I may try some of the above suggestions .


----------



## JoBird (7 March 2011)

"As for when you ride, if she starts yank her head ride round to your leg, kick on like mad, whip on the butt etc. If she gets her head down you're done with so anything to stop that!! "

I agree with the above and sitting up - the main thing is to keep her head up and kick her on or turn her so she has to do what YOU say. Bucking is SO hard to sit to so I do feel for you! Hope you arent too bruised x x


----------



## Nari (7 March 2011)

If this horse is built more like an ID than TB then telling the OP to keep her head & neck up isn't terribly helpful because it will be nigh on impossible! I'm speaking as the owner of an ID that can have a nasty buck at times & believe me, if that horse decides he's putting his head down then no-one is keeping it up.

OP can you find any common factor between these episodes? If you can then this is what you need to work on because the key is to anticipate & avoid the situation when at all possible. Finding someone who can ride it through may work in the short term, but long term you need to know how to deal with it too.


----------



## mimbulator (8 March 2011)

Have ridden them like this myself and i know its been said but the only thing that really works is to keep them going forward, and throw in some sharp turns.
My mare has been putting in some nasty bucks but i dont get any warning at all as she manages to launch herself into the air without lowering her head (she just tucks her chin to her chest). So far i have managed to stay on just be sheer determination and pony club kicking until she decides to go forwards properly.

A friend of mines pony was the worst i have known though. He had all the checks and came back with the all clear but everytime he was asked to do anything remotely work related he would just bronk. Turned out he was just being lazy and had realised it got him out of doing proper work.


----------



## debsey1 (9 March 2011)

It's when they throw in a twisted buck that gets you off.  My new cob is known to buck (found out this little bit of information after I bought him), but so far, he has been an angel but I an always waiting for it to happen, so this thread has been an interesting read of what to do when it does happen and how to prevent it


----------

